# Premiership Tickets



## ROSSYGIRL (16 Aug 2007)

I want to buy liverpool v sunderland tickets (feb 08) as a present. I know nothing about football or buying tickets online. There are so many sites, all fairly similar prices. Around 500euro for 2. How do you know where the seats are and if they are with liverpool supporters or sunderland supporters. All they say about them is main stand or centenary stand. Also can anyone recommend a reliable site. Help please. Anniversary fast approaching.


----------



## Olly64 (16 Aug 2007)

main stand, centenary stand and kop end are liverpool supporters, tickets go on sale by phone 18 days before match day, its hard to get through but you can get lucky, im going over next month so if i cant get them over the phone im going to chance my arm and see if i can get a couple around the pubs in liverpool a day or 2 before the match, im trying this on advice from previous threads, if anyone has done this i would be glad to hear from you.


----------



## dereko1969 (16 Aug 2007)

i would try and steer clear of the sites offering tickets now, as olly said you should be able to pick them up nearer the time. do you want to cheer for sunderland or liverpool? if you want to cheer for sunderland then it could be difficult to get into the sunderland area of the ground and you'll have to buy tickets for the game through sunderland http://www.safc.com/tickets/?page_id=2601 if you end up in the liverpool area don't cheer for sunderland or you will probably be kicked out. do you have any friends/relatives who have gone to liverpool before? or check out 
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=896 for more advice. also be aware that kick-off times could change between now and february due to european games mid-week or the game being on tv. i'd wait a bit and get as much info as possible and try and find some liverpool season ticket holders!


----------



## ROSSYGIRL (16 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the replys. Boyfriend is a Liverpool supporter so should be a bit easier I guess. Sorry, I'm awfully dumb about these things, why is it bad to buy from the sites offering tickets now? And would it not be risky to leave it so close to the game?


----------



## Rovers1901 (17 Aug 2007)

Because the sites are basically touts and are offering you 2 tickets for around 500e where the face value is probably around £30-£35. Go on the Liverpool site and get the ticket hotline number and as someone suggested, ring them when the tickets go onsale. With a bit of patience you'll eventually get through....
Worst comes to worst you're in Liverpool for the weekend with no tickets and ask around in the hotel/pubs and someone should be able to help you out.


----------



## foofan (17 Aug 2007)

Getting face value tickets for a Liverpool game is not easy, not too many will go to general sale on the website or by phone due to season ticket holders, e-season tickets and a priority ticket scheme employed by the club.
Basically, the tickets are distributed to those that buy regularly first and the remainder (usually none) are distributed to the public.

Here's a link to the Liverpool ticket page...
http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/tickets/info.htm

That said, for games against the less strong teams sometimes go on general sale, 2/3 weeks before the game.
It's easier to get tickets for early rounds of the cups; I've usually seen tickets on general sale for early Champions League group games, unless it's a big team.

What will happen with the Sunderland game is anyone’s guess.

As for buying at over the odds, I never used any tout website.

I have got tickets to cup games via general sale and also via a friend in Liverpool who knew a guy who knew a guy.

Three options:
1. Ask someone from Liverpool or who travels over there to pass on a ticket or two.
2. Travel and try pick up a ticket in pubs or at Anfield
3. Use a travel agent with sports packages. I'm considering using Abbey Travel myself but have never gone with them. Still expensive!!
[broken link removed]

  I have no affiliation to Abbey Travel.


----------



## Randy (17 Aug 2007)

Presumably someone is PAYING you €500 to go watch Liverpool play, I'd look for double that!


----------



## musicfan (17 Aug 2007)

Foofan,
I've used Abbey Travel in the past for travelling to Liverpool games and while its expensive, you are 'guaranteed' a ticket.  

Also, with Abbey Travel, they only provide Accommodation & Match Ticket -  so you can organise your own transport to suit your own particular needs and can stay an extra night or two in Liverpool if you so wish. 

I've also travelled over with other companies who provide travel by boat / coach - basically you have to follow their times, you get no time to go shopping in Liverpool and anytime you have to meet the bus will usually end up waiting for other people that could not be bothered being on time.  

For this reason I would recommend Abbey travel - you have your own free time in Liverpool to do as you wish.

I have no association with Abbey Travel.


----------



## ROSSYGIRL (17 Aug 2007)

Thanks again.  That's really helpful.  Think I'll go for the Abbey package as I really want to be guaranteed tickets.  Just looked into it. What's the Ibis hotel like and also it says for major fixtures you cant be guaranteed to be seated together. Is this likely or are they just covering themselves?


----------



## musicfan (17 Aug 2007)

The Ibis hotel is fine - its not exactly a five star hotel but its fine,  Its about a 10 min walk from the city centre.  Breakfast in the hotel is not great but there are plenty of places in the city that you can get a good cheap brekkie!  hotel is clean etc so thats the main thing.
As for the tickets I'd say if its only the 2 of you going you will probably end up with tickets sitting together - I always have - as you say they are probably just covering themselves - maybe for large groups they can't always provide tickets sitting together.


----------



## ROSS (17 Aug 2007)

Hi

I brought my 2 nephews over last year to a Liverpool game at Anfield.
I was lucky as I have family over there who could get me 2 tickets but I still had to get 1 myself from the club directly. I used the ticket hotline and after a full day trying without success, managed to get through the next morning ! All tickets were gone by that lunchtime.
With the irish connection at Sunderland, I guess this match will sell out which alos means flights wont be cheap either ! 
If you do end up doing your own flights dont restrict yourself to liverpool.
If Liverpool are at home then the flights are bound to be expensive. Try Manchester especially if Man U are playing away - Manchecter airport has its own train station and with one change I think (if not direct) you can get to Liverpool in under an hour and half - see www.thetrainline.co.uk
Here's an irish site that I came across offering hotel and ticket packages and you arrange your own transport  - I know nothing about them and not connected in anyway - just might be better than the stress of the engaged tone on the phone !
There are lots of travel agents doing trips but they are on a serious mark up so you should save hundreds going diy. 
The main reason for posting was to recommend doing the museum and stadium tour the day before if you can. We did it as we flew over on the Friday morning and really enjoyed it - a must for all Liverpool fans - particularly the stadium tour. I think the last full tour goes around lunchtime on the day before a match and in the afternoon it is a shorter one with restrictions. Also the other advantage about being there the day before is having a bit of comfort in the club shop which is heaving on match days !
Also here's a link to a fanzine website with a great section on the tickets.
www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/index.php?board=4

GOOD LUCK AND UP THE ROSSIES !!


----------



## ROSSYGIRL (18 Aug 2007)

Thanks Ross.  Rang the Apm promotions place, very expensive.  Need to have tickets booked by next week as an anniversay present, that's why I can't wait for the hotline. I'm afraid I'm going to buy tickets that will have us seated with SUnderland supporters. I'd be shot. Lastminute.ie has deals as well. What are red sports bar tickets?  Possibly a dumb question  Will have to go on the Friday so to do the tour.  Any excuse to take a day off work.  Thanks musicfan as well.  Suppose all you need in a hotel is somewhere clean to sleep.  Probably won't see much of it anyway especially if Liverpool win.


----------



## ROSS (20 Aug 2007)

Well there's no way you will be in with Sunderland fans and the travel agent should be able to guarantee you that - visiting fans can only access tickets thorugh their own club to ensure proper segregation.
I would be concerned about not having seats together though - maybe this is just for large numbers - surely they can 2 together ?

The reds bar seems to be one of the hospitality venues - see here which is a link the offical website: http://www.liverpoolfc.tv/tickets/hospitality.htm
It appears you can purchase these directly from the club at 70 sterling each - cut out the middle man !! (or woman of course !)
This would be a terrific pressie for himself !


----------

